
ONNX Runtime: cross-platform, high performance scoring engine for ML models - MikusR
https://github.com/Microsoft/onnxruntime
======
maxnoe
Now with telemetry on windows!

Otherwise a much needed standardization effort for model interoperability and
serialization.

